# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Çfarë është Liria?

## Redi

Veshtire se mund te gjesh dike qe te mos doje te jete i Lire. 

Te lire duan te jene femijet dhe ndihen te pakenqur nga urdhrat e prinderve.

Lirine e duan adoleshentet, te cilet shpesh here bien ne konflikte me moralin e ambientit ku jetojne.

Lirine e duan femrat, meshkujt, te martuar apo beqare.

Lirine e duan fetaret, laiket, ateistet, politikanet, mjeket, ekonomistet, inxhinieret etj etj me rradhe.

Lirine e duan diktatoret, demokratet, anarkistet. 

Te gjithe deklarojne qe e duan dhe te gjithe mundohen ta gjejne.

Por cfare eshte Liria ne vetvete? 

C'do me thene te jesh i lire? Kur ndodhet kufiri midis lirise se njerit dhe dhunimit te lirise se tjetrit?

Cilat kane qene momentet ne jeten tuaj qe keni dashur me se tepermi per te qene i Lire?

Ne cilat raste Liria juaj ka dhunuar ate te tjetrit dhe e anasjellta?

A mendoni qe ka nje mase universale dhe absolute ne kete Bote per te vleresuar Lirine, apo eshte nje koncept teper relativ qe ndryshon sipas situates, vendit, moshes, seksit, botkuptimit fetar, politik etj?

----------


## DeuS

*A mendoni qe ka nje mase universale dhe absolute ne kete Bote per te vleresuar Lirine, apo eshte nje koncept teper relativ qe ndryshon sipas situates, vendit, moshes, seksit, botkuptimit fetar, politik etj?*

Liria jote mbaron aty ku cenohet liria e tjetrit !!


Liria eshte nje shqiponje krenare qe fluturon ne qiellin e pafund.

Te jesh i lire ne kete bote ku mbizoteron poshtersia eshte shume e veshtire. Cdo njeri eshte i lire ne shpirtin e tij por vjen nje dite qe kjo liri cenohet. Jane njerezit medioker , te ngushte , ziliqare , dinake , shpirtkazem dhe te ndezur nga ligesia qe mundohen te godasin ate shqiponje qe shpon qiellin me krenarine e saj.

 Te gjithe e duan lirine por shume e keqinterpretojne ate. Ne nje fare menyre edhe liria ka nje kufi sic e thashe edhe ne citatin e pare. 

Te kerkosh me zotim lirine duhet te dish edhe ta njohesh dhe ta perdoresh bukur ate. 

Te gjithe njerezit mundohen te ndryshojne boten,
por harrojne qe ndryshimi fillon nga vetja !

----------


## strawberry

> _Postuar më parë nga WOLF POWER_ 
> *A mendoni qe ka nje mase universale dhe absolute ne kete Bote per te vleresuar Lirine, apo eshte nje koncept teper relativ qe ndryshon sipas situates, vendit, moshes, seksit, botkuptimit fetar, politik etj?
> 
> Liria jote mbaron aty ku cenohet liria e tjetrit !!
> 
> 
> Liria eshte nje shqiponje krenare qe fluturon ne qiellin e pafund.
> 
> Te jesh i lire ne kete bote ku mbizoteron poshtersia eshte shume e veshtire. Cdo njeri eshte i lire ne shpirtin e tij por vjen nje dite qe kjo liri cenohet. Jane njerezit medioker , te ngushte , ziliqare , dinake , shpirtkazem dhe te ndezur nga ligesia qe mundohen te godasin ate shqiponje qe shpon qiellin me krenarine e saj.
> ...


shume bukur e ke thene bravo. ah po shyqyr qe erdhe o cun se na kishte marre malli :i hutuar:

----------


## claudio20

Te jesh i lire do te thote te mos jesh i varur.

Te mos varesh nga prindi,shefi,qeveria,ligji etj.Keto edhe mund ti arrish por nuk do te thote qe je medoemos i lire.

Veshtiresia me e madhe eshte te clirohesh nga vetja,nga pasionet negative,nga ato qe askush nuk guxon t´ia thote tjetrit por qe te gjithe i kane perbrenda kush me shume e kush me pak.

Te clirohesh nga lakmia per te pasur shume,mundesisht me shume se te tjeret.
Nga zilia,pse tjetrit i ecen me shume,fiton me shume,eshte me i zgjuar,ka te dashur me simpatike etj.
Nga egoizmi i te parit te gjerave gjithmone me syzet e tua duke vene si qender veten tende.

Kur ti heqesh keto dhe te tjera si keto (ose te pakten te jesh futur ne kete rruge)e kupton sa e madhe eshte liria. 

Se ka shume te lire qe jane te roberuar dhe te roberuar qe jane te lire.

----------


## eris

kam lexuar diku se shembulli i nje lirie absolute eshte vetvrasja. nje njeri qe ve ne levizje nje mekanizem te tille, veteperjashtohet nga te gjitha fijet qe e mbajne lidhur me boten e njerezit qe i gjallojne perreth. andaj eshte me me vend te mos flitet per zoterim lirije apo ndarje kufijsh, perderisa te dhene pas shpirtit e trupit, eshte me mire te quash te cmendur ata qe duan te sigurojne lirine me vetflijimin e tyre.

----------


## Julius

shume mendime ka se c'eshte liria, duke marre shkas dhe nga postimi i eris mendoj se liri absolute nuk mund te gjesh. Asnjehere nuk ke per te qene me te vertete i lire, e vetma gje qe mund te beje dikush eshte t'i kushoje sa me shume kohe qe te mundet te qenit i lire. Liria te mungon kur u kushton me shume kohe tye tjereve sesa vetes. Kur shefi te ofron pune blen lirine tende dhe ne shkembim te saj te ofron para. Kur bukuroshja qe ke ne krah te kerkon te martohet me ty nuk kerkon gje tjeter vec lirise tende ne shkembim do kesh koko ne darke. ehhh jeta eshte e tille gjithmone kerkon ate qe kurre nuk do ta gjesh. Ndoshta ky eshte dhe kuptimi i saj

----------


## DEMION_21

liria eshte liri qe quhet liri te cilen cdo njeri e don lirin kshu qe duhet te jemi te lir

----------


## leci

Liria ka nje çmim te larte dhe askush nuk mund ta bleje.
ne boten ku jetojme koncepti i fjales liri eshte i paperkthyeshem.
para disa kohesh kam lexuar nje liber shume te bukur.
Il grande sogno-endrra e madhe.nje djale qe me nje çante niset dhe pa asnje lek ne xhep kerkon te shetise boten dhe te jete i lire.illuzion...
liria eshte si ajo endrra qe mbyllim te sirtari dhe nje dite shpresojme te fluturojme me te larg nga çdo gje.

----------


## sy_ zana

"ti je i lire kur une jam i lire"

  pra, eshte iluzion te flasim per lirine

----------


## smo

i lire do ishte dikush po te ishte e vetma qenje ne kete bote!
per mua liria=lumturi.por kur je me te vertete i lumtur?mos jane qe te dyja iluzione?

----------


## vana

teme e bukur!
Liria eshte nje deshire, nje qellim qe c'do njeri kerkon te te arrij!
Liria eshte fluturim..... dhe te gjitha gjerat e perkrahin, si liria ne dashuri, ne fjale, ne veprim, dhe sidomos ne jeten e perditeshme!
Pa te, nuk jetohet!

----------


## Qefi_Pi_Zajazi

liria liria bashkimi kombetar per mua

----------


## lis

Cfare eshte liria?

----------


## lis

Perse duhet te jete minimumi 30 minuta, ndryshimi i mesazhit?
Kisha dicka te koncentruar per te hedhur ne kete debat dhe fatkeqesisht nuk arrita ta postoj.
 :i ngrysur:

----------


## Skerdi Sika

Arrë e fortë.... nocioni i lirisë përdoret në mëse 250 variante në filozofi, kryesisht për të përshkruar një gradacion ndërrues matanë determinizmit. 

Që t'ia nisim së prapthi, ne jemi të varur - të palirë - nga biologjia jonë, apo jo; e kështu me radhë.

----------


## Reiart

Per mua liria eshte njelloj si ZOTI, te gjithe e kerkojne te gjithe e duan por asnje nuk ka mundur ta shohe apo ta preke.
Te jem i lire ........ mundohem te jem vetja.

----------


## Sokoli

Liria kapitaliste: "Njeriu gezon liri pothuaj te pakufizuar te jashtme, eshte i lire te beje c'te doje" (por faktikisht i mungon synimi, liria e brendeshme). 

Liria sipas Marksit : "Nese leshojme nje gur nga dora, ai eshte i lire te bjere ne toke nen varesine e ligjeve te gravitacionit". Gurit i mungon liria e jashtme.

Liria sipas Fese: "Kur dikush kerkon te mesoje te flase nje gjuhe te re apo te huaj, sa me shume te mesoje, aq me shume rregullave sintaksore e gramatikore do ti duhet t'u bindet. Por ama, sa me shume te mesoje e sa me shume t'u bindet ketyre rregullave, aq me i lire do te jete ai per t'a folur ate gjuhe". Kjo eshte liria e virtytshme, liria e moralshme.

Kjo e fundit, e moralshmja,  tingellon paksa me e sakta prej te trejave.

Sidoqofte, besoj se qe personi te gezoje Liri Ideale duhet t'i gezoje te dyja, edhe lirine e jashtme edhe ate te brendeshme. Pra te jete i lire te veproje kur, ku dhe si te doje duke pasur mundesine te zgjedhe vete edhe synimin.

----------


## Sokoli

*Sa persona ama e zoterojne virtytin ne shkalle siperore qe te meritojne vertet Lirine e plote ne te gjalle?*

A pra, qe ne, te vdekshmeve, s'na mbet gje tjeter vecse lirine e plote te presim te na e dhuroje Vdekja, pasi cdo dite, tregohemi te paafte per t'ia shkulur ate Jetes nga duart.

----------


## Skerdi Sika

Eeehhhhh, liri shkreta... ja ku të shkërryejnë këtu.... të shpallin virtyt të dogmave... e ti je e lirë - të heshtësh si abstraksion. Ehhh!

----------


## "KINGU-1"

"Liria i ka rrenjet ne zemer dhe zemra eshte mbushur me gjak qe t'ia marresh  njeriut lirine duhet ti derdhesh gjakun qe ka ne zemer"

----------

